# Schaller Piezo Bridge



## DSBzwo (Jul 5, 2006)

Hi...

does anyone know if this Schaller GTMP bridge is a direct replacement for the Gibson style Tune-o-matic bridges?

I'd like to do a little mod on my Explorer style axe, was looking for some black hardware and thought "why not piezos?"....

the second question is can i simply add the piezo to the guitar electronics since i will use 2 EMG pickups? I Never had an axe with piezos.. just played one a time ago... how does it work to connect the piezo pickups with the other electronics?

Here's a pic of the bridge to be replaced... i even dunno if its original Tune-o-matic style....


----------



## 777 (Jul 5, 2006)

yeah its a directy replacement but thats where it ends youll have to drill a hole for the piezo switch and more for the elecronics wires which will have do be wired upi dont think youll fit all that in the cavity with the 9 volt in there you might need another 9v to power the piezos too so it looks like more routing will be needed, itll prob cost more than the guitar is worth in the end


----------



## DSBzwo (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks for the quick answer....

hmm... sounds not too bad for me...
the first 9v Battery is placed in the back cavity at the moment, im not sure if there's place for another one if i need it...
and as you can see the way from the bridge to the bridge pu cavity is not that long.... so perhaps i can drill a hole under the bridge that ends in the cavity to wire it up...
i dont know how big a piezo switch is but it should find its place on the pickguard... or is it possible to switch it with a push/pull poti?

how do the electronics of the normal active pickups go together with the piezos... do i need another output jack or something like a circuit board to get that together or should that be no problem?

since the piezo bridge would only cost 30 bucks more than the normal black one i think i should take that risk and if its not possible i can just leave the piezo unsoldered....


----------



## bostjan (Jul 5, 2006)

Well not a good idea to leave it unwired.

&#8230;what you could do, is&#8230;if all else fails&#8230;just wire the piezo straight to a separate output jack. No 9V, no controls, but with a volume pedal and separate amp, you'd still get acoustic tone.


----------



## darren (Jul 5, 2006)

Here's what i'd do:

Convert your dual-volume dual-tone setup to a master volume and master tone. Then you can remove one pot and put in the mini-switch, and use the other pot as the location for the piezo volume/blend control. 

If you're using EMGs, you can probably run those and the piezo off the same battery.

BTW, GraphTech sells TonePros locking Tune-o-Matics pre-loaded with their saddles.


----------



## jtm45 (Jul 5, 2006)

Think Fishman do a tunomatic with piezo saddles.

It's the one that's fitted to the Slash model Les Pauls.


----------



## DSBzwo (Jul 5, 2006)

bostjan said:


> Well not a good idea to leave it unwired.
> 
> &#8230;what you could do, is&#8230;if all else fails&#8230;just wire the piezo straight to a separate output jack. No 9V, no controls, but with a volume pedal and separate amp, you'd still get acoustic tone.



i see..... thank you...
could also be a use for the second chameleon i got here...

so i think i should go with the Schaller GTMP...  

if anyone got more infos... they're still needed.... thanks...



darren said:


> Here's what i'd do:
> 
> Convert your dual-volume dual-tone setup to a master volume and master tone. Then you can remove one pot and put in the mini-switch, and use the other pot as the location for the piezo volume/blend control.
> 
> ...



hmm... its a dual volume/master tone setup... and one volume is a push pull bcuz the neck pu is an EMG 89.... i think i lost the sheet of the 89 pickup... is it possible to do a master volume setup with a push pull poti and 2 EMGs while one is a 89? if that's possible i could just throw out the tone poti... i won't need a tone poti on an EMG equipped axe i think..... so i would have enough place for the setup you said....

The GraphTech bridge seems to be nice... a little more expensive than the Schaller, and i dunno if its available anywhere in Germany... never heared about it.....


----------

